# Moving to Spain for 6 months



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

2 years ago, we rented our home in the UK and lived in Spain for 10 months and just redirected post to my daughter's address as we still owned a house in UK.
We eventually sold our home and rent an apartment whilst looking after 2 youngest grandsons 3 days a week. After 18 months of doing this, we are now ready to go back to Spain, but when we give notice on our apartment, will, in effect, have 'no fixed abode'. What do we do about address on such things as, driving licences, passports, bank accounts, etc. etc. Should we give a temporary address i.e. daughter's address, or just give our address in Spain. We understand we can only use our british car with UK plates for no more than 6 months, which is okay, as we will be there for 2 months and then are driving back and staying 1 months in UK and then back to Spain.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

linpegg said:


> 2 years ago, we rented our home in the UK and lived in Spain for 10 months and just redirected post to my daughter's address as we still owned a house in UK.
> We eventually sold our home and rent an apartment whilst looking after 2 youngest grandsons 3 days a week. After 18 months of doing this, we are now ready to go back to Spain, but when we give notice on our apartment, will, in effect, have 'no fixed abode'. What do we do about address on such things as, driving licences, passports, bank accounts, etc. etc. Should we give a temporary address i.e. daughter's address, or just give our address in Spain. We understand we can only use our british car with UK plates for no more than 6 months, which is okay, as we will be there for 2 months and then are driving back and staying 1 months in UK and then back to Spain.


You cant register your driving licences to a Spanish address. To be frank, a couple of months and then abck to england and then abck to spain for upto 6 months is nothing more than a long holiday so I would say use your daughters address.

If you move to spain to live then you can tell banks etc your spanish address but I would be inclined not to just for a long holiday.


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Steve for quick reply. Appreciated, as we are going to Spain mid-April. Should we give our bank, passport, driving licence, pensions, my daughter's address and state that is only temporary?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

linpegg said:


> Thanks Steve for quick reply. Appreciated, as we are going to Spain mid-April. Should we give our bank, passport, driving licence, pensions, my daughter's address and state that is only temporary?


Yes, I would change everything to your daughter´s address, and I don´t really see any reason to say that it is only temporary. You aren´t going to be in Spain long enough to become residents, so you won´t be breaking any laws in either country.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, I would change everything to your daughter´s address, and I don´t really see any reason to say that it is only temporary. You aren´t going to be in Spain long enough to become residents, so you won´t be breaking any laws in either country.


agreed :clap2:


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, I would change everything to your daughter´s address, and I don´t really see any reason to say that it is only temporary. You aren´t going to be in Spain long enough to become residents, so you won´t be breaking any laws in either country.


Thanks for your reply. It will make things easier to do as you suggest. As mentioned, we are aware that you can only have UK car for 6 months, but if we are staying in Spain for 2 months, then coming back for 1 month, then going back for about 3 , how does anyone know how long you have been there for?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linpegg said:


> Thanks for your reply. It will make things easier to do as you suggest. As mentioned, we are aware that you can only have UK car for 6 months, but if we are staying in Spain for 2 months, then coming back for 1 month, then going back for about 3 , how does anyone know how long you have been there for?


simple - they don't!!

it would be a good idea to keep ferry/chunnel tickets just in case tráfico stop you though..............


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> simple - they don't!!
> 
> it would be a good idea to keep ferry/chunnel tickets just in case tráfico stop you though..............


Thanks again for reply. Will do as you say re ferry tickets, etc.


----------

